# MediaCenter Windows 7 Tunerproblem



## Trebble56 (12. September 2011)

Moin,

Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem TV-Stick (WinTV HVR 900). Ich schaue mit dem Stick im Windwos Media Center Fehrnsehen. Leider muss ich den PC immer einmal neustarten wenn ich fehrnsehen möchte weil vorher ein "Tunerproblem" besteht danach funktioniert alles ganz gut. Ich kann nach einem Neustart den Fehrnseher im Media Center auch so oft ich möchte anschalten. Ich habe bereits versucht einen Patch zu installieren den ich hier: http://www.mcseboard.de/tipps-links-5/windows-7-mediacenter-update-fix-tuner-probleme-163923.html   gefunden hab. Leider ist der offenbar nicht zu meinem Betriebssystem kompatibel was ich nicht verstehe den ich habe eine 64bit Version von Windows 7 und diesen download wähle ich auch aus. Weiß jemand noch einen anderen Patch der das Problem beheben könnte ?

Und ich hab noch ne 2. Frage : Immer wenn ich fehrnsehe und das Media Center kurz in den Hintergrund tue um z.b. was zu googlen dann fängt das Bild und der Ton an zu stocken, was eigendlich nicht sein kann ich habe ein 2,5GHz Quadcore und eine 1GB Graka und der Stick läuft auch mit einer 256MB Graka und 2,0Ghz einkern Prozessor. Ist das ein Bug ? Gibs dagegen auch nen Patch?


----------

